# lunar eclipse photos



## Scott W (Dec 17, 2011)

I took pics of the lunar eclipse last week and wanted to make a picture from the beginning to the end of the eclipse. I exported the photos to PSE9 after editing in LR3.5, made a blank canvas, cloned the different stages of the moon and put them on the blank canvas. I did 6 images. i had problems with ghosting and had eclipse images hidden in the canvas that would ghost when i would move a new image over the canvas. Is cloning the way to do this sequence of moons or is there a better way.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what your original imput looked like, but It would seem to me that the Panorama Function in PSE would produce a combined image.  

While the solution to this is outside of LR's Scope, the process would begin (if panorama is the tool to use) by using the Edit-in function to simultaneously send your series of images to PSE. 

perhaps a knowledgeable PSE user could answer the eclipse series part of the question


----------

